# Mathews Solocam Bows for Sale



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

I have two Mathews Bows on offer, old models but in really good condition:

1) One Mathews Legacy with Cobra multi Pin sights and quiver: R 3300 (hardly used)
2) A Mathews 2QXL Brand new bare bow R 4200

Both are right hand models, 70 pound DL and 29 draw length

Selling on behalf of brother in law 

Call Balky if interested on 082 331 3221 (Joburg based)


----------

